# p0302 car running terrible



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You didn't by any chance use high pressure water on the engine block? P0302 is a cylinder 2 misfire. Ignore the red herring Stabilitrak and Traction Control warnings.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

obermd said:


> You didn't by any chance use high pressure water on the engine block? P0302 is a cylinder 2 misfire. Ignore the red herring Stabilitrak and Traction Control warnings.


 I got a car wash with the underbody flush and I was assuming the traction control nonsense was a result of the misfire. What did that mess up by getting the underbody flush?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I got a car wash with the underbody flush and I was assuming the traction control nonsense was a result of the misfire. What did that mess up by getting the underbody flush?


Odds are the underbody wash with water spraying straight up created a situation of a rainstorm under the hood and on top of the engine.

That in mind, it may be as simple as a coil got so wet that it shorted through the moisture, causing the misfire and SES light. 

The TC/ABS stuff is likely a programmed disable when a misfire is present.

Sitting overnight, you may find it dried itself out from engine heat after shutoff.
If so, it'll run OK but the SES will be on for several start/run cycles untill the ECM is satisfied the misfire hasn't returned.

Rob


----------

